
The Architecture of Open Source Applications - luu
http://aosabook.org/en/index.html
======
zheng
Previous discussions:

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2904425](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2904425)
(14 comments)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2598643](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2598643)
(LLVM: 29 comments)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4211480](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4211480)
(Nginx: 29 comments)

~~~
mdm_
And every time it shows up on here or reddit, I say "THIS time I'm going to
read it..."

~~~
nandemo
Just choose a random chapter and read it!

------
sumit_psp
This would be work great as a university course. New grads usually don't know
a lot about designing and building a production system and this can certainly
be a lot of help.

~~~
nernst
There are a few courses doing that. I offered one that had student teams
present a chapter each; Ric Holt at Waterloo was also doing something similar
with reports. You can read a bit more about it on my blog [1].

[1] [http://neilernst.net/2013/01/25/teaching-advanced-
software-e...](http://neilernst.net/2013/01/25/teaching-advanced-software-
engineering/)

------
sonnym
I have been reading through this book, as each chapter is separate to all the
others. It is, overall, a quality work, but some chapters definitely stand
above others. On the downside, there is little cohesion between the chapters
and, while some themes run throughout the course of the book, do not expect
some clear takeaway at the end.

~~~
ciex
Which chapters stood out to you in particular?

~~~
sonnym
I am only about a quarter of the way through the book, but thus far I would
have to say the chapters on BerkeleyDB and Eclipse were the most interesting,
both containing a lot of history and insight into how the projects changed
over time. The chapters on Audacity, Bash, and CMake were all pretty good, but
I did not find them as enlightening.

I guess that means, thus far, the book is about a third of each: very
interesting, modestly interesting, and mediocre. Not too bad considering each
chapter is written by different individuals.

~~~
malandrew
Well at 1/3, 1/3 and 1/3, at least the selection of authors chosen are beating
Sturgeon's Law.

------
DonnyV
Here is the pdf version. [http://www.lulu.com/shop/amy-brown-and-greg-
wilson/the-archi...](http://www.lulu.com/shop/amy-brown-and-greg-wilson/the-
architecture-of-open-source-applications-volume-
ii/ebook/product-20133259.html)

------
aw3c2
If I could buy the epubs without registration and for the price of the "price
- amnesty donation", I would do so in a blink.

edit: Reading bit more about the project, all royalties go to Amnesty. Nice!
Guess I could try finding epubs online "somewhere" and donating to Amnesty
directly instead.

~~~
pessimizer
You don't have to register at lulu to order books - at least the print ones.
Just ordered these two without creating an account and paying w/paypal.

~~~
icebraining
It's required for the digital versions. You're even forced to fill in all the
address information.

------
ilaksh
They have a new one coming out soon called the performance of open source
applications. The blog has a list of chapters.
[http://aosabook.org/blog/](http://aosabook.org/blog/)

~~~
tonyarkles
I was one of the editors for POSA but had to drop out because of other time
commitments and family obligations. I'm really stoked for this to come out!
The chapters that I had seen and reviewed looked _awesome_!

------
z3phyr
A little bit Off Topic : Are there any upcomming or new open source projects
that chose C as the language of choice for implementation? (Just like some
projects of old git, openMPI etc)

~~~
nleach
Redis - [https://github.com/antirez/redis](https://github.com/antirez/redis)

Edit: GitHub actually has a good list of trending repositories that you can
filter by language. Most C projects seem to be libraries, but you might be
able to glean something interesting -
[https://github.com/trending?l=c&since=monthly](https://github.com/trending?l=c&since=monthly)

------
TheLegace
I definitely think they should add one for ROS(RobotOS) and Gazebo(simulation
framework). They are starting to build communities in industry and academia
with some of the smartest people you can find.

